# Polaroid back prolblems



## tito_gh (Mar 15, 2006)

okay i got my polo back on my sqa and i got the film in it but i dont know how to realase the shutter it wont release i dont know what the prolblem is

any help thanks


----------



## Alpha (Mar 20, 2006)

I think your problem might be with the black paper at the front of the polaroid film that acts as a darkslide. Have you removed it? If you haven't, chances are, the camera thinks there's a darkslide in the back and won't fire.


----------



## tito_gh (Mar 20, 2006)

i didn't have it on multiple exposure mode 

i got it now 
polaroids rock!!


----------

